# A pen for the Queen



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Recently John (vikingcraftsman) jokingly suggested that I should make a pen for the queen. Now that gave me an idea, whilst I don't have any gold bullion, I do have brass rod so this is what I came up with.
Being the first attempt at a metal pen I learned a few things to do differently next time. Firstly I would use a different cutter which will require less sanding, and instead of drilling a 1/4" hole, which ended up slightly oversize at the entrance, I shall drill 7mm and glue in tubes as in wood. Finally I would use a longer spacer in front of the nut to allow more room for the cutting tool.

I must apologise for some of the poor quality shots, as with turning, I'm still coming to grips with the camera.

The white bar that I used for polishing, I bought about 15 years ago for polishing stainless steel and soon found that it works on all metals, mild steel items that I made years ago show no signs of rust.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Recently John (vikingcraftsman) jokingly suggested that I should make a pen for the queen. Now that gave me an idea, whilst I don't have any gold bullion, I do have brass rod so this is what I came up with.
> Being the first attempt at a metal pen I learned a few things to do differently next time. Firstly I would use a different cutter which will require less sanding, and instead of drilling a 1/4" hole, which ended up slightly oversize at the entrance, I shall drill 7mm and glue in tubes as in wood. Finally I would use a longer spacer in front of the nut to allow more room for the cutting tool.
> 
> I must apologise for some of the poor quality shots, as with turning, I'm still coming to grips with the camera.
> ...


WOW, what else can one say Harry that is fit for a Queen to be sure. :sold: (I wasn't sure if queen should be capatlized or not, so I did.)


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Harry,

that pen looks great! i thought you had been a little scarce around here. i see you have been busy. your workmanship is top quality!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I don't comment on pens the norm as you know but I like this one, nice job..  
Now I'm going to make you mad,,you can get brass tubing from ACE hardware/HD/Lowes in the states that would have worked for your Queen's pen,, but you had the brass stock ...and the tool to rework it to the pen tube..

=========



harrysin said:


> Recently John (vikingcraftsman) jokingly suggested that I should make a pen for the queen. Now that gave me an idea, whilst I don't have any gold bullion, I do have brass rod so this is what I came up with.
> Being the first attempt at a metal pen I learned a few things to do differently next time. Firstly I would use a different cutter which will require less sanding, and instead of drilling a 1/4" hole, which ended up slightly oversize at the entrance, I shall drill 7mm and glue in tubes as in wood. Finally I would use a longer spacer in front of the nut to allow more room for the cutting tool.
> 
> I must apologise for some of the poor quality shots, as with turning, I'm still coming to grips with the camera.
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice Job Harry!

Now you went and raised the bar again


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice work on the pen.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Fantastic job Harry!!
I think you should send it to the Queen.
But I bet that your Mrs. will grab it first.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Beautiful work, Harry, as always. HRH would surely cherish it. 

Neal


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good job, Harry! It will be a while before that puppy wears out.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Fancy looking! Neato!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry,

Very nice work indeed.....

KarateEd.......or Ed if you prefer......


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Lovely work, as always, Harry.

But, for the Queen, shouldn't it be gold, not brass? 

I went into the fountain pen department at Harrods in London once. They had quite the selection, including a 14K Pelikan for £10,000. I looked at it adoringly through the case, but didn't bother asking if I could actually touch it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I don't comment on pens the norm as you know but I like this one, nice job..
> Now I'm going to make you mad,,you can get brass tubing from ACE hardware/HD/Lowes in the states that would have worked for your Queen's pen,, but you had the brass stock ...and the tool to rework it to the pen tube..
> ...


I appreciate your comments Bob, but where would any skill be involved if pens were made from prepared purchased blanks, it would be much easier than assembling a piece of flat pack furniture!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ralph Barker said:


> Lovely work, as always, Harry.
> 
> But, for the Queen, shouldn't it be gold, not brass?
> 
> I went into the fountain pen department at Harrods in London once. They had quite the selection, including a 14K Pelikan for £10,000. I looked at it adoringly through the case, but didn't bother asking if I could actually touch it.


It would have been solid gold if only I could remember where in the garden I buried it for a rainy day.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I really do appreciate your kind remarks guys. Whilst the lathes are covered in swarf, I'm going to attempt a comfort pen today.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Queen of ?*

Harry,

Is this for the Queen of England and the Empire, or the queen of Australia, Rudd?


Great work. I cannot believe you are a newcomer to lathe work...

James


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is a beautiful pen sir. 


Oh and Bob he didn't raise the bar. He took the bar down to make the pen.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Boy my eyes lit up when I saw the heading pen for the Queen. I remember the pens at Harrods in London , but I really remember the cigar boxes. Boy did I want to be able to make those. The Queen would be proud to have a pen by Harry.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Harry, is your lathe for sale? Swarf and all.

If so is there free freight?

Great job. I'm jealous and still missing my old lathe even more now!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks again guys I'm truly humbled by your comments.

John, I wouldn't part with my Myford metal lathe for a Kings ransom, not even for a new u beaut one, after so many years we understand each other!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice indeed Harry! Is that a Myford?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

James, I wouldn't give our prime minister Rudd the time of day let alone one of my pens, I'm sure that a lot of our American members feel the same about their president Obama.

I'm new to wood-turning but pretty well self taught on the metal lathe during the 26 or so years that I've had the lathe. In spite of all those years experience, I wouldn't last a day as a fitter and turner!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

istracpsboss said:


> Very nice indeed Harry! Is that a Myford?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


It is indeed Peter, an ML7 made in 1947, I've owned it for about 26 years ago and we have grown to love each other. I said earlier that I wouldn't part with it for anything, however I would swap it for a Super 7 which is basically the same but with clutch instead of slipping belt and auto gear box instead of a set of change gears.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am surprised at you people. I thought everybody knew that Marlene is Harry's Queen! Harry is her King... and she crowns him all the time!

Harry, nice pen!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Mike, Marlene actually wanted it but I said "this or your Acrylic, you don't need two" she decided on the green Acrylic. I want to use the brass one on a regular basis to see if it oxidises with use. I'm at an advanced stage with an Aluminium one but am trying to decide on the best finish to maintain the high polish.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Thanks Mike, Marlene actually wanted it but I said "this or your Acrylic, you don't need two" she decided on the green Acrylic.


But she can write with both hands can't she? How about 5 pens at the same time? Used to be a pretty popular circus and vaudville act as I understand it.  :jester:

Or like our American Presidents, she can sign decrees and such with multiple pens. The president's staff then uses the various pens as gifts back to people associated with the decree or bill.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Alas Rob, whilst Marlene can do most things, she isn't ambidextrous.


----------

